# Early preparation for interview



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not actually in the Army yet, but am definitely aspiring to be. Next week is my first interview, and I'm making an effort to look right. It's a drastic change!









I'll need to update my avatar!


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 12, 2007)

Drastic yes, but a damn site better than that hippy style mate solthum


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh to be young again and full of spit and vinegar. Good luck with your chosen vocation, very admirable goal, to enlist in the Army. Remember to take your time with your application process and interview tho, the Army will still be there. Once you've signed on the dotted line, your heart may still belong to Mom, but your butt now belongs to your drill instructor.    Semper Fi


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 12, 2007)

They had a bit of a laugh at the barbers! Someone said I went in a scruffy bewildered schoolboy, and went out looking like a bulldog! My folks didn't recognize me.

Really taking the interview seriously, and wanting to do the best I can.


----------



## Eagledriver (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck and Godspeed, Wolf. Remember, when you're in, no matter which branch, you become a member of a team. Watch your buddie's six as you would want them to watch yours.


*"First Team!" welc. welc. *


----------



## Hollis (Jan 13, 2007)

Lone_Wolf said:


> They had a bit of a laugh at the barbers! Someone said I went in a scruffy bewildered schoolboy, and went out looking like a bulldog! My folks didn't recognize me.
> 
> Really taking the interview seriously, and wanting to do the best I can.


 
Old expression, Never half step.  I admire that quality.  I hope your board recognizes it too.    

Best, and Semper Fi

Hollis  USMC.


----------



## ArcticWolf (Jan 13, 2007)

I admire your dedication, wolf pup. Don't ever lose that. Stay as level-headed as you are now and heed the advice of those who've gone before you. I believe you will do very well. Choose your direction wisely, and always stay true to yourself.


----------

